# Stena Normandica



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Stena Normandica on Ipswich Rotterdam service passing the now demolished Cliff Quay power station.


----------



## ed bartels (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi David,
I sent a picture of one of my paintings of the Stena Normandica 1975 to moderator Ruud. Ask him to show it!
Greatings Ed Bartels


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

She began a long association with Sealink on the Fishguard - Rosslare service in 1978, eventually becomming their St Brendan before sale to Moby Line in 1990.

-----

Justin


----------

